# F84G prototype?



## aurelien wolff (Mar 29, 2022)

Hello, seeing the difference between F and G I wonder if the new feature like the canopy were tested on a prototype or not, I'd like to kno more about this variant development too, google doesn't give much on it.
Thanks for your answer, it's for my heller kit I got from their "patrouille de france" gift set

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Apr 1, 2022)

The early Thunderjets, starting with the XP-84, had clear blown canopies but they had problems with that design and went to the heavy framing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## aurelien wolff (Apr 2, 2022)

I know, the issue I ran in is finding information on the new design development, surely they must've tested it


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2022)

I don't think they had to test it with any special prototype of the jet. It could be done on the ground. Because of the structural problems due to the cockpit pressuration they just took the blown cockpit canopy and reinforced it with the fibreglass like reinforcing straps glued to the outer surface to prevent a blowout of the canopy. The reinforced conopy was introduced on the assembling lines with the G version. Later the cockpit hood was retrofitted "in the field" to earlier variants ( C to F) of the F-84. The A and B variants had been retired by that time

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GreenKnight121 (Apr 5, 2022)

No, there was no "prototype" F-84G.
The more-powerful engine and reinforced canopy, along with the wiring & etc to carry nuclear "devices"  were present on the very first F-84G built... which went straight from its post-build flight tests to a frontline USAF squadron.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## aurelien wolff (Apr 5, 2022)

was the first one diffrent from the one produced after it? I wonder what I'll do with my heller kit now, I only do what if, project and prototype.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 5, 2022)

The "what if" assembling always allows to make things that actually weren't done. So there is no need to ask if the first was different from other serial kites. because the detail does not matter. The difference is if you would like to replic a plane that really existed. Then a such info would be very useful and really very necessary.


----------



## aurelien wolff (Apr 5, 2022)

it does for me because I want do somewhat accurate what ifbase on actually proposed stuff like the multiple arsenal VG 30 variant per example or the marking propsoed by the italian to vichy in november 1941.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 5, 2022)

So how accurate do you want to do anything that didn't existed? Can you find any evidence that a such object had a reinforced canopy or just the blown, side open one for instance? Therefore the "what if" assembling may be interesting because you can make everything you want to do.


A
 aurelien wolff

Regarding your question, as memo serves, the first 86 F-84Gs had the gunsight A-1SM then the A-4 was introduced. Also from the 10th series the perforated speed brakes appeared. Earlier these were slotted . With the 301st series there was introduced the ILS system. At the end of the 1951 the system for the nuclear stuff appeared.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 5, 2022)

However if you want to find out more, these books can be helpful .. just a few only ...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 5, 2022)

Beautiful.


----------



## MIflyer (Apr 5, 2022)

By the way I knew a guy that was the Air Force acceptance test pilot at Republic after WWII. He said that Republic designed fighters by finding out what other companies' fighters weighed and then doubling that weight. He was not very complementary of the company's products.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## aurelien wolff (Apr 15, 2022)

Thanks! Sorry for my answer delay, I decided to do it in a different configuration from the real one, the one from the patrouille de france don't seem to have a central dropable fuel tank so I'll do mine with one


----------

